# Question about FO from Brambleberry



## ilove2soap (Jul 12, 2012)

Does Brambleberry offer any Phtalate Free fragrance oils?  I cannot seem to find any information about that on the website and am thinking that they may not.  Thanks!


----------



## Genny (Jul 12, 2012)

All of their fo's are free from Diethyl Phthalate.  You can email them and ask them about specific fo's though.  They're really nice about it.
As of the end of  2008 here are all their Phthalate Free Fragrances and flavors
Almond Biscotti
Almond, Bramble Berry
ALMOND, Cybilla
Apricot Freesia
APRICOT, Cybilla
Arabian Spice
Baby Rose
Beau Brummel, Cybilla
Berry Wine
Black Amber & Lavender
Black Tea type, limited edition
Blackberry Sage
BLACKBERRY, Cybilla
Blue Bell Ice Cream type
Bubblegum flavor, pre-sweetened
Buttercream & Snickerdoodle, Limited Edition
Buttercreme flavor
Caramel lip flavor – pre sweetened
Carrot Cake, Limited Edition
Celestial Waters 
Chai Tea Duplication, Cybilla
Chamomile Bergamot Blend
Champagne, 
Chocolate Espresso, Cybilla
Chocolate Orange Truffle flavor
Christmas Forest 
Christmas Spice
Coconut , Cybilla
Coconut Flavor
Cranberry Fig 
Cranberry Musk 
Cranberry Sweet 
CREAMSICLE, Cybilla
Cucumber Melon Cybilla
Cucumber Melon, Bramble Berry
Dark and Rich Chocolate
Dragons Blood, Bramble Berry
Earth Musk
Energy Type, Limited Edition
ENGLISH ROSE
FRANKINCENSE & MYRRH, Cybilla
FREESIA, Cybilla
Fresh Baked Bread, Limited Edition
FRESH LINEN, Cybilla
GARDEN OF EDEN, Cybilla
GARDENIA, Cybilla
Ginger and Lime Blend
Ginger Fish type, limited edition
Ginger Lily 
GINGER ORANGE
Ginger Peach Flavor
GINGER PEAR, Cybilla
GINGER SOUFFLE
Gingersnap 
Grass Stain 
GREEN GARDEN, Cybilla
Green Tea, Bramble Berry
Guava and Cucumber, Limited Edition
Hawaiian White Ginger, Limited Edition
Herbal Essence 
Holiday Candy
HOLLYBERRY, Cybilla
Hot Apple Pie, Surplus
Huckleberry
Indian Sandalwood, Cybilla
ISLAND COCONUT
Italian Spiced Chocolate, Limited Edition
Jasmine Dreams 
JEWELLED CITRUS
Jewelled Citrus Cybilla 
Juniper Breeze, Cybilla 
Juniper Sage Blend
Karma essential oil blend
Kentish Rain
LAVENDER BOUQUET, Cybilla
Lavender Chamomile Huggies Type, Limited Edition
LAVENDER, Bramble Berry
Lavender, Surplus
Lemon Verbena 
Lemongrass Sage Candle Fragrance
Lettuce
LILAC, Cybilla
LILY OF THE VALLEY, Cybilla
LIME, Bramble Berry
Magarita flavor
Mahagony Spice
Mango Lassi, Limited Edition
Mango Mango, Bramble Berry
Mayan Gold 
Mint Julep flavor
Moroccan Fig 
MOROCCAN MINT
Nature's Blush, Limited Edition
Nile Queen 
Oatmeal, Milk & Honey 
ORANGE PEEL, Cybilla
ORANGE SPICE, Cybilla
PEACH, Bramble Berry
Peach, Cybilla
Peachy Keen, Bramble Berry
PECAN PRALINE
Pepperberry
Pineapple Cilantro
Pink Grapefruit, Bramble Berry
Pink Sugar Type
Plumeria 
Rain, Cybilla 
Raspberry Violet, Cybilla 
Rise & Shine
Rosehip Jasmine Blend
Sage & Lemongrass , Cybilla
Salty Caramel Ice Cream, Limited Edition
Sandalwood Cybilla 
Sandalwood Vanilla 
Santa Spruce
Sea Moss
SEASHORE, Cybilla
SLEEPING ANGELS
Soapy Clean 
SPEARMINT EUCALYPTUS, Cybilla
SPEARMINT, Cybilla
SPELLBOUND WOODS, Cybilla
Strawberry Flavor
Strawberry Surplus 
Strawberry, Bramble Berry
Sugar Plum Fairy
Sugared Walnut, Limited Edition
Summer Fling 
Sunset Cybilla
Sweet Pea , Limited Edition
Tahitian Vanilla 
Tangerine Surplus
TEXAS BLUEBONNET
Tropical Vacation 
TUBEROSE MOSS
Turkish Mocha
Vanilla Fragrance
VANILLA SELECT
Vanilla Vanilla, Cybilla 
Vetyver 
Violet, Bramble Berry 
Warm Vanilla Sugar Candle
Warm Vanilla Sugar, Cybilla 
Wasabi
Watermelon
Watermelon flavor
White Lily 
White Magnolia 
White Tea & Ginger 
White Tea & Ginger Candle fragrance
Winter Grapefruit, Limited Edition
YUZU, Cybilla


----------



## ilove2soap (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Genny (Jul 13, 2012)

You're welcome


----------

